# Quill Dro



## 1mondo (Dec 13, 2016)

Has anyone got a opinion on what Quill dro would be good for my home shop Bridgeport series 1 step pulley J head. Checking around I have found that they go for either $50.00 for a IGAGING or like $300.00 for a Mitutoyo. Quite a vast difference in price!! Any advice would be appreciated! Is the accuracy and repeatability really that much better on the Mitutoyo?
Thanks
Ray


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 13, 2016)

Could be as cheap as ~$10.00 for a 6" import caliper and some shop made parts using materials on hand.  Lots of those have been installed.  If you don't want to roll your own, then dig in your wallet.


----------



## RandyM (Dec 13, 2016)

It does depend on the accuracy you are try to achieve as to which one will be sufficient.


----------



## mksj (Dec 13, 2016)

I have the Igaging Absolute on my lathe tailstock and also their calipers. Measured their accuracy, and they are spot on. They also tend to be built a bit better than the cheap calipers, the latter I always had problems with the battery cover falling off or breaking, buttons sticking, etc. I doubt the Mitutoyo could be more accurate, build quality, the Igaging is much better than some other name brand calipers that I have.  I would not hesitate to use one on my Quill, but I ended up using a magnetic scale attached to my DRO. Cheaper, more accurate  and less expensive then if I put on a Mitutoyo.


----------



## AxeMaker (Dec 14, 2016)

mksj said:


> I have the Igaging Absolute on my lathe tailstock and also their calipers. Measured their accuracy, and they are spot on. They also tend to be built a bit better than the cheap calipers, the latter I always had problems with the battery cover falling off or breaking, buttons sticking, etc. I doubt the Mitutoyo could be more accurate, build quality, the Igaging is much better than some other name brand calipers that I have.  I would not hesitate to use one on my Quill, but I ended up using a magnetic scale attached to my DRO. Cheaper, more accurate  and less expensive then if I put on a Mitutoyo.



MKSJ,
How did you mount it ?

What length would be needed for a BP Series 1?


----------



## davidh (Dec 14, 2016)

i still  have a few absolute models and direct reading accuremote ones available. I'm trying get out of the business,  not enough saturdays left in my life . . . . . . . 
davidh


----------



## Subwayrocket (Dec 14, 2016)

I have an iGaging OriginCal caliper. I'm pretty happy with it and the quality seems very good for the price. I tested it on "B" gauge blocks against a harbor freight caliper and a Shars 303-2463 micrometer. Nothing "high brow" here but the shars and the iGaging were both spot on with the gauge blocks. I would imagine the iGaging quill DRO is from the same hardware and of same quality. iGaging seem to get pretty good reviews. 
I too have been looking at their quill DRO but not sure whats involved to mount it on my PM935 . 
Personally I think I would get an iGaging for price and convenience ...then use the knee when higher accuracy is needed...i'm just a new hobbyist so take that with a grain of salt. 

Good luck with it. Post some pics of your install 
~Steve


----------



## mksj (Dec 14, 2016)

On the magnetic scale for the spindle, I mounted mine perpendicular to the head to try to keep as much functionality for the controls. I machined a pin which attaches to the quill depth stop, and then machined a T plate that attaches to this and holds the reader. The magnetic scale is 6" read, I trimmed it down about an inch. Mounted it with some machined L brackets as shown. Everything is adjustable. I added some proximity sensors that sense the position of the quill/stop to provide auto on and auto reverse functions. 

If using an Igaging scale one could use a similar approach to attach the reader and the scale, although might mount the scale parallel to the head. Be sure when mounting the  brackets to the alignment reference mounts on top/bottom that you allow enough space for the quill feed release mechanisms to operate correctly and you do not tap the mounting holes too deeply.


----------



## sanddan (Dec 21, 2016)

One thing to consider is how fast the scale reacts. My mill came with a digital scale installed but it reacted so slow it was hard to use. I replaced it with one from ebay that works much better. It is very fast to react which is nice and accurate enough for most of my work. Also get one with the display orientated so it's easy to read when installed on the mill.

I also have a Z axis DRO scale mounted on the knee so I use that when I need more accuracy than the quill scale.


----------

